# Walboro 255 lph fuel pump-



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

has anyone installed one of these in their Z. I know people have, but what part number did they use? I know that there are guys with z31s who have done it- I need to replace my fuel pump soon b/c the damn thing doesnt even read on my air fuel ratio gauge- it kinda does but it really just stays lean it seems. My fuel pressure is only sitting at 30 psi at idle too- I was told it is supposed to be mid 40s?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

bump


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Just get a Z32 TT pump. Thats what I did. It was an easy switch but you might want a helper for the tank and get it as low as possible. But the Z32 TT pump would be the only pump I recommend.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Looks like I will be breaking down and giving it a shot then since noone knows anything about the Walboro- Thanks James- hey was it difficult- basically the only thing I need to watch or modify is the intake tube right?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

bump- anyone know where I can get one of these. I know they are universal fit- They just put one in project 240sr- and I know I have seen other people list them in there mods.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> has anyone installed one of these in their Z. I know people have, but what part number did they use? I know that there are guys with z31s who have done it- I need to replace my fuel pump soon b/c the damn thing doesnt even read on my air fuel ratio gauge- it kinda does but it really just stays lean it seems. My fuel pressure is only sitting at 30 psi at idle too- I was told it is supposed to be mid 40s?


Its a good pump but it is skinnier than the stock pump so you are going to have to make some sort of spacer so it will fit in the stock fuel pump holder. Not too hard to figure out.

Mike


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah but is there only one kind? Is there a certain part number I have to get? I found one that Chimmike told me about on the website that sponsors him and they have it for like $97 !!! It is listed for my nx though- It is a 255lph pump though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Its a good pump but it is skinnier than the stock pump so you are going to have to make some sort of spacer so it will fit in the stock fuel pump holder. Not too hard to figure out.
> 
> Mike


It was an easy install. Well as easy as installing a pump is since you have to drop the tank. To solve the fitment problems that is easy. Take the rubber fittings and cut them off the Z32 pump then take the rubber fittings from your Z31 pump and put them on the TT pump and wala it fits perfectly. You will have to modify the fuel pick up by cutting it down so it will fit the Z31 screen at the bottom of the pump. Here are some general directions for the install from Z31.com the entire thing would of taken a night but I had to get a new o-ring for the top of the gas tank so it took 2 days lol. http://www.z31.com/ttfuelpump.shtml there you go that will give you the basic directions to the switch. It was very easy and only took a few minutes to fit the Z32 pump in the holder.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No dude, were talking about the walboro fuel pump.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

OOOHHHH ok well there are all the directions for the Z32 TT pump/


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hehe- thanks dude. I was actually going to use that pump- but that wouldnt keep in tune with the "budget japanese hot rod" theme. Of course- either did the 209 dollar speed sensor-haha


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> hehe- thanks dude. I was actually going to use that pump- but that wouldnt keep in tune with the "budget japanese hot rod" theme. Of course- either did the 209 dollar speed sensor-haha


If you wanted a "budget" Japanese hotrod , then you should have bought a Honda.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no way dude- I got my car for free! I got it painted for free! I have only spent money on tires and tune up parts and that damn speed sensor! Stuff for the Z is cheaper then stuff for my nx too man......I can get the ac compressor with the reciever dryer for 275 bucks-- for the nx the damn compressor is 450 dollars alone! Hey pretty soon I will be able to smoke you bro!! HAHAHAHA J/k- my tranny is poop


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey dude, why arent you ever online anymore- Im always trying to catch you, I think the time difference is throwing me off though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If you wanted a "budget" Japanese hotrod , then you should have bought a Honda.


HAHAHA the amount of money it takes a Honda guy to try to hang with one of our Zs stock is ridiculous (not including S2000 or NSX). We throw on a few bolt ons they are history.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Man, even with my jacked up tranny I still smoke them- it is absolutely ridiculous!!! Funny story- some jackass kid in a civic the other day was next to me in traffic and was acting like a jackass next to me rivving his engine at me etc etc etc. Once we got going and he heard my turbo spool he stayed behind me even though we had a totally clear shot in traffic to race (not that I wouldve street raced though- street racing is bad

I love my car though- it rocks!


----------

